# CreateProcess() returned 2



## Devious3232 (Feb 28, 2020)

I downloaded this .exe game from google drive and every time I try to open it, it gives me an error ending with "CreateProcess() returned 2" 
Another website told me to come here and to paste this

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20190825134250.000000-360
Processor: AMD A10-7890K Radeon R7, 12 Compute Cores 4C+8G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 56 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 231 GB (24 GB Free);
Motherboard: MSI A88XM-E45 V2 (MS-7721), ver 5.0, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Norton 360, Enabled


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

That error message was meant to be read by the programmer himself. It means nothing to anybody else.


----------



## Devious3232 (Feb 28, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> That error message was meant to be read by the programmer himself. It means nothing to anybody else.


So there's nothing I can do to fix it?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've read about cases where that error was due to file corruption probably during the download and I highly suspect Norton here. Most experts agree that on Windows 10 it's best to just go with the built-in Windows Defender anti-virus to avoid any compatibility issues.

It would help to know the name of the game and the .exe file though.


----------



## Devious3232 (Feb 28, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> I've read about cases where that error was due to file corruption probably during the download and I highly suspect Norton here. Most experts agree that on Windows 10 it's best to just go with the built-in Windows Defender anti-virus to avoid any compatibility issues.
> 
> It would help to know the name of the game and the .exe file though.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DnD/comments/faek5d
It's the google drive download file from this link. It's a program that makes maps for dungeons and dragons


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks. So you downloaded a program created by an individual from their Google Drive. I think my theory about Norton interfering is probably what's happened here.

If you completely trust the source and absolutely want that Game Master Engine then uninstall Norton 360 via the Control Panel method and then run the removal tool to be sure of a complete uninstall (I know it says remove and reinstall but there is also the option to just remove without reinstalling):

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v60392881

Windows Defender should then be enabled automatically.

Uninstall the Game Master Engine that you already downloaded.

Reboot the computer.

Reinstall the Game Master Engine and see if it runs without any errors this time. If it does you can try reinstalling Norton 360 if you wish but, as I mentioned, it's probably best to just stay with Windows Defender on Windows 10.

Let us know how it goes please.


----------



## Devious3232 (Feb 28, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks. So you downloaded a program created by an individual from their Google Drive. I think my theory about Norton interfering is probably what's happened here.
> 
> If you completely trust the source and absolutely want that Game Master Engine then uninstall Norton 360 via the Control Panel method and then run the removal tool to be sure of a complete uninstall (I know it says remove and reinstall but there is also the option to just remove without reinstalling):
> 
> ...


It didn't work...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't think of anything else. Perhaps try contacting the author.


----------



## Devious3232 (Feb 28, 2020)

I did and he has not idea what’s wrong with it


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't know if this will work on this game/file but usually works on most games with this same error.
1. right click the file/game file you downloaded.
2. click properties
3. click local files
4. click "verify integrity of game files".

let us know if that works.


----------



## Devious3232 (Feb 28, 2020)

I’m looking at properties and am unable to find “local files”


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm your steps:

This link to the google drive has a ZIP file. I want to make sure you are not trying to run this program within the ZIP file?

The download worked for me. I have Sophos, however.  I did make sure I chose the right bit version too.

So:

Did you download the latest that the author has, and it was the 64bit version?










Once you have downloaded and open the zip file, did you *Extract All *of the contents to your desktop (or another folder)?









After that, you should be able to install it. Make sure you delete the folder that you have already installed so you are doing a fresh install and not overwriting.

Sometimes if you try to run the installer from within the zip file, it may fail.


----------

